
Dave Kleiman's estate sues Craig Wright for $10B - Canada
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/3k74qj/craig-wright-is-being-sued-for-10-billion-dave-kleiman
======
Canada
This post is an interesting analysis of the wallets referenced in the lawsuit.
Apparently neither Wright or Kleiman ever controlled any of them.

[http://blog.wizsec.jp/2018/02/kleiman-v-craig-wright-
bitcoin...](http://blog.wizsec.jp/2018/02/kleiman-v-craig-wright-
bitcoins.html)

~~~
shkkmo
Does it matter? The lawsuit isn't asking for those coins back, it is asking to
be paid the value of those coins. Won't the burden then be on Craig to
disprove his own claims of ever possessing those coins?

~~~
xmodem
Civil suit, so will be decided on the preponderance of evidence, or whichever
side the judge believes is more credible.

~~~
jboles
Which makes it sound even more like a cash grab

------
heifetz
funny how billions of dollars brings out the worst in people (or the worst
people)

------
brianbreslin
Does this validate the theory that Craig is Satoshi?

~~~
adventured
They mined ~1.1 million coins in the early days, and apparently / supposedly
agreed to split them in some manner. That's all there is to the story up to
now, there's still no significant evidence of Wright being Satoshi. His very
poor attempt at previously claiming it, combined with what very much looks
like Kleiman's estate being ripped off, rather points in the con-man direction
as someone else said.

~~~
scott_s
I would not take any of the claims at face value. This article's submitter
also has a top comment pointing to a piece calling all claims into question
([http://blog.wizsec.jp/2018/02/kleiman-v-craig-wright-
bitcoin...](http://blog.wizsec.jp/2018/02/kleiman-v-craig-wright-
bitcoins.html)).

------
yodon
The actual title is “The Man Who Claimed to Invent Bitcoin Is Being Sued for
$10 Billion” not “Dave Kleiman’s estate sues Craig Wright for $10B” (helpful
for people who don’t recognize either name)

